

Ask HN: How To Be a Good Leader? - crisedward

I been trying to make some cool projects with some people, sometimes co-workers or friends, I can make them excited enough to start a project, but I can't manage to keep them excited to finish a project, at first I thought it was them but after many different groups I started to think that maybe I wasn't a good leader and I need to get better at it
======
ameister14
You should volunteer to be an assistant coach for a local sports team. You'll
learn how to motivate people, that sometimes you just need to be steadfast and
decisive, and a lot of other skills while at the same time giving back to your
community. I did that and I got a ton out of it.

~~~
crisedward
That is a good idea, being a volunteer working with someone that motivates
people will be a good experience

------
newishuser
Are you offering them compensation for their work?

~~~
crisedward
Not really, I mean we are trying to make a startup, no one has compensation
when we start at least not economic one

~~~
newishuser
If they don't share your vision and aren't getting paid you're not going to
keep them around for long. People are often eager to help their friends but
then regret what they've gotten themselves into when the task becomes too
large.

You either need to find people as passionate about your idea as you, or offer
them some compensation that they care about. There's no easy way to get good
work out of people for free other than telling them they get college credit
for it or that it's the only way to advance their career.

~~~
crisedward
I might have problems sharing my vision, I know what I want, but I'm sure that
im having problems to share it with the others

